# imaginer (de) + infinitif



## sarah82

Bonjour à tous,

je commence à avoir la tête embrumée et j'ai besoin de vos lumières sur cette phrase. Elle me semble correcte, mais après des heures de relecture, je ne sais plus bien 

"cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer exister"

Ce n'est pas français, si ? 

Merci


----------



## Asmodée

Cette tournure me parait plus simple :

"_cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer_"

mais la tournure que tu utilises semble correcte, assez jolie même, et sûrement plus soutenue que la mienne.

"_jamais je n'aurais pu imaginer finir ainsi_" ça marche plutôt bien non?


----------



## sarah82

Merci pour ta réponse Asmodée. 
Ton exemple _jamais je n'aurais pu imaginer finir ainsi_ ne me convainc pas en ce qui concerne ma phrase, parce que le sujet ici, "je", est celui du verbe imaginer *et* de finir, alors que dans mon exemple, le sujet d'imaginer est "on" mais celui d'exister, c'est "les livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme"....
D'où ma confusion....

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Asmodée

Tu as tout fait raison à vrai dire j'ai juste donné la première phrase qui me passait pas la tête avec {imaginer + infinitif} ... tu me troubles un peu du coup ... 

_c'est le gaz le plus rare qu'on ait pu voir brûler_ => "on" voit et "le gaz" brûle ça marche non??

Ma première proposition est peut être plus simple finalement ...


----------



## arundhati

Je ne suis sûr de rien, mais personnellement cette formulation me semble un peu étrange.
En effet ""_jamais je n'aurais pu imaginer finir ainsi_" me semble tout à fait correct, mais là c'est le même "sujet" pour les verbes "imaginer" et "finir".
Dans la mesure où ce n'est pas les ca pour "imaginer" et "exister", ("on" imagine, mais ce n'est pas "on" qui "existe") je trouve la phrase ambiguë.


----------



## itka

Je dirais :
*"Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer en exister".
*
Des livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme, on n'aurait pu imaginer qu'il en existait autant [que cette librairie en propose]

Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer _*qu'il en existait*_.

*cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer qu'il existait *de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme.*


----------



## sarah82

Merci beaucoup itka 
Je savais bien qu'il me manquait quelque chose !

Au fait pointvirgule, j'avais la tête tellement en vrac que j'ai foncé sur ta propositino de rajouter un "sur", mais ça ne colle pas puisque ce sont des livres _sur_ *des sujets* tels que *l'*aménagement paysager et *le* graphisme.

Et une dernière chose, au fait, on pourrait dire "plus de....qu'on aurait pu *s'*imaginer en exister". Ca va dans le sens qu'il y a vraiment énormément de livres sur ces sujets dans cette librairie. Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## itka

> "plus de....qu'on aurait pu *s'*imaginer en exister".


Moi, j'aime bien ta proposition, mais je me méfie un peu parce que, dans le sud, on a tendance à rajouter un peu partout des pronoms inutiles, alors... attends l'avis des nordistes !


----------



## sarah82

itka said:


> Moi, j'aime bien ta proposition, mais je me méfie un peu parce que, dans le sud, on a tendance à rajouter un peu partout des pronoms inutiles, alors... attends l'avis des nordistes !


 

Ah tiens, alors à Annecy, c'est pareil, pourtant on ne peut pas dire que ce soit le sud de la France  
Alors les nordistes ?


----------



## pointvirgule

sarah82 said:


> Au fait pointvirgule, j'avais la tête tellement en vrac que j'ai foncé sur ta proposition de rajouter un "sur", mais ça ne colle pas puisque ce sont des livres _sur_ *des sujets* tels que *l'*aménagement paysager et *le* graphisme.


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que ça ne colle pas. Il y a des livres sur l'aménagement paysager et il y en a sur le graphisme. Je trouve utile de répéter le _sur_ pour chacun de ces compléments du nom.
_
Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et sur le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer en exister._*

*... À moins qu'il y ait plus de livres qui traitent à la fois d'aménagement paysager et de graphisme que j'eusse imaginé en exister.


----------



## sarah82

pointvirgule said:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que ça ne colle pas. Il y a des livres sur l'aménagement paysager et il y en a sur le graphisme. Je trouve utile de répéter le _sur_ pour chacun de ces compléments du nom.
> 
> _Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et sur le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer en exister._
> 
> ... À moins qu'il y ait plus de livres qui traitent à la fois d'aménagement paysager et de graphisme que j'eusse imaginé en exister.


 


Pardon, je ne m'étais pas rendu compte que j'avais modifié ma phrase avant de mettre ce fil.
A la base, j'avais écrit : "...plus de livres sur des sujets comme l'aménagement paysager ou le graphisme que..."

Dans mon fil, j'ai supprimé "sur des sujets comme".

Que penses-tu de s'imaginer, plutôt que imaginer ?


----------



## pointvirgule

sarah82 said:


> Que penses-tu de s'imaginer, plutôt que imaginer ?


Les deux s'équivalent, dans ce contexte. Mais ici, le pronom _s'_ est à toutes fins utiles explétif (un beau mot pour dire qu'on peut s'en passer, mais qu'il ne nuit pas non plus).


----------



## Asmodée

sarah82 said:


> Ah tiens, alors à Annecy, c'est pareil, pourtant on ne peut pas dire que ce soit le sud de la France
> Alors les nordistes ?




je ne crois pas que la tendance à rajouter des pronoms inutiles soit propre au sud de la France, c'est aussi souvent le cas par chez moi  (un coin perdu entre la Normandie et la Bretagne ). Et on utilise aussi bien les deux formes.

Il n'y a pas d'ailleurs une chanson d'Édith Piaf qui s'appelle "Je m'imagine" ?

_Je m'imagine ton enfance
Avec tes grands yeux étonnés
..._

A mon sens le pronom personnel implique plus l'auteur de la phrase, un acte imaginaire qui ne provient que de son imagination personnelle, que personne d'autre ne peux imaginer de la même manière à cause d'un vécu particulier ou autre, et qu'il veut garder pour lui. (_je m'imagine_=> "j'imagine pour moi")

Dans le cas de la phrase présente:
_"Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer en exister"_

je dirais plutôt que si "on" avait imaginé une librairie, ça aurait plus été pour le raconter à quelqu'un que pour le garder au fond de lui comme un secret intime. Je n'utiliserais donc pas la forme pronominale.

Bon,  c'est une explication ni très rationnelle ni très objective sûrement mais qui au moins vous donne mon ressenti.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Je dirais : *"Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer en exister".*


Non, je ne suis pas d'accord. Comme le sujet du verbe _exister_ est impersonnel (_il_), ce ne peut être celui d'_imaginer_ (_on_). C'est donc une faute d'utiliser cette construction…

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'imaginais pas qu'il y avait autant de livres sur...
Je ne m'imaginais pas qu'il y avait autant de livres sur...

Laquelle préférez-vous? Moi, j'hésite. Mais après lecture de cette page (si le lien ne fonctionne pas, voir ici) je penche en faveur de la forme pronominale.


> - Dans imaginer se trouve l'imagination du poète, de l'inventeur; dans s'imaginer l'imagination du rêveur.
> - Dans imaginer, l'imagination produit; dans s'imaginer, elle impose la croyance à quelque chose d'imaginé.


 

Note : je suis d'accord pour ce qui est de l'ajout de « en », mais je ne raffole pas de l'infinitif _en exister_. 
Je préfère (comme itka l'a écrit, et même s'il y a répétion du qu') : ... _qu'on aurait pu s'imaginer/croire/penser_ _qu'il en existait_.


----------



## sarah82

Maître Capello said:


> Comme le sujet du verbe _exister_ est impersonnel (_il_), ce ne peut être celui d'_imaginer_ (_on_). C'est donc une faute d'utiliser cette construction…


 Bonjour Maître Capello. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le "en" serait erroné. Penses-tu qu'il ne faille pas le rajouter et dire "imaginer exister" (qui me semble incorrect, à l'oreille).
Les explications de itka me paraissaient claires pour l'utilisation du "en":

Je dirais :
*"Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer en exister".
*
Des livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme, on n'aurait pu imaginer qu'il en existait autant [que cette librairie en propose]

Cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer _*qu'il en existait*_.

*cette librairie propose plus de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme qu'on aurait pu imaginer qu'il existait *de livres sur l'aménagement paysager et le graphisme.*


----------



## Maître Capello

sarah82 said:


> Bonjour Maître Capello. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le "en" serait erroné. Penses-tu qu'il ne faille pas le rajouter et dire "imaginer exister" (qui me semble incorrect, à l'oreille).
> Les explications de itka me paraissaient claires pour l'utilisation du "en":


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit… Ce qui est incorrect n'est pas l'usage du _en_ mais l'emploi des deux infinitifs avec deux sujets différents.


----------



## sarah82

D'accord, j'avais mal compris pardon.


----------



## Annerl

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai une question à poser.

Avec le verbe "imaginer" on utilise aussi une Préposition avant l'infinitif ou pas?

P.ex. on dit "j'imagine enseigner le français?" C'est correcte cette phrase?


----------



## Micia93

ce serait plutôt "j'envisage d'enseigner le français" mais même avec "imaginer", il faut une préposition
sinon, cela demande un COD et non pas un verbe => "j'imagine la vie là-bas" par exemple


----------



## Maître Capello

Micia93 said:


> même avec "imaginer", il faut une préposition


Non, pas du tout. Les deux constructions sont en fait possibles, mais elles n'ont pas tout à fait le même sens :

_imaginer_ + infinitif = concevoir, considérer, envisager → par exemple : _J'imagine pouvoir enseigner le français dans une année ou deux._
_imaginer *de*_ + infinitif = avoir l'idée de → par exemple : _J'imagine *de* pouvoir enseigner le français par téléconférence._


----------



## Micia93

Maître Capello said:


> _imaginer_ + infinitif = concevoir, considérer, envisager → par exemple : _J'imagine pouvoir enseigner le français dans une année ou deux._



justement, ne dirait-on pas _plus naturellement _ici "j'envisage de pouvoir ...." ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas parce que _envisager_ se construit avec _de_ que _imaginer_ devrait en faire autant (cf. _se souvenir *de* qqch_, mais _se rappeler qqch_). C'est d'ailleurs sans doute ce qui est à l'origine de la confusion.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Coucou!

Est-ce correct:

Je peux bien imaginer de l'épouser  

Le verbe "imaginer" et ses constructions me posent parfois problème...

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Philippides

Je peux bien imaginer de l'épouser


----------



## quinoa

On imagine bel et bien de faire quelque chose.
Je veux bien envisager de l'épouser marque davantage l'intention.


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _imaginer_, j'omettrais _de_ pour ma part :

_Je peux bien imaginer l'épouser_.


----------

